# Subaru banner ?



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

??????? I know I've got one but should used approved Scoobs be advertising on here  :lol:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Non TT related banners are served by 2 agencies in London, not picked by us. Weekly the banners are checked, and any that are not suitable, removed.

Cheers

Jae


----------

